# A new INFJ Type 2 (w5)?



## prpnyc1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all,

new here and just seeing what's out there any good suggestions as to what I should be checking out?

Thanks for your help =)


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings prpnyc1 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum prpnyc1. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I suggest you research the Enneagram if you're interested, as 2w5 is not quite possible.


----------



## prpnyc1 (Feb 13, 2010)

sorry typo, w1 

opps!

:mellow: :happy:


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

Yay! Another INFJ! :hug:


----------



## prpnyc1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks! 

=)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

prpnyc1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> new here and just seeing what's out there any good suggestions as to what I should be checking out?
> 
> Thanks for your help =)


Greetings prypnyc! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum and creating a wonderful intro! We hope you have a great time with us. Looking forward to reading your INFJ insights.


----------

